# how do you cut/melt holes through hard plastic containers?



## Dhaynes

I have this display case from the Container store made of hard plastic. I've seen people use these and make large holes in them, and use a screen over the holes. I'm wondering how I could do that without cracking it, I plan to use it with a 1" Rhopalurus junceus I'll be getting soon. 

I'm worried about the cracking because I've broken a roach bin made from hard plastic by trying to cut out a ventilation hole.

I'll have a picture up of what kind of case I'm talking about.

It's like 7"Hx4"Lx4W"long


----------



## catfishrod69

If you are wanting to use some of those premade vents, and cut a whole to place the vent in, you need a holesaw. Youll need a variable speed drill with a holesaw bit thats the correct size for the vent. When drilling, be sure to have a peice of wood inside the enclosure, that will take the stress off the plastic. That way when you push down on it, it doesnt buckle or crack. Be sure that the gap that is between the plastic you are drilling and the plastic laying on the table or whatever is filled in with the wood, or it might buckle/crack. Be sure that the drill is variable speed, and work slowly so you dont heat up the plastic and make it start warping/melting. Good luck.


----------



## SirenSanJose

On the other hand, if you just want to punch small holes instead of doing the screen, use a soldering iron.  I use a cordless battery-powered one to punch all my delis and tubs, works like a charm.


----------



## grayzone

i 2nd holesaw... by far the easiest way...
ive noticed that with PLASTICS/ACRYLICS the bits drill through easier and cleaner with the drill going in REVERSE as well... if youre not too experienced with holesaw bits, id recommend covering the area youre drilling in painters tape, or even melt a pilot hole in the center of the circle you want with a hot nail or such in order to get it started.

you can get awesome and CHEAP tabbed/untabbed vents in all variety of sizes and colors at www.roundvents.com too if thats the look youre going for..


----------



## Dhaynes

And do you guys think that is large enough for a 1 inch scorpion? I'd imagine the measurement flip would be same as the majority of T's, such as arboreal are triple the height, terrestrial are triple the length.


----------



## Galapoheros

I use a cordless drill with small bit for that kind of thing.


----------



## VictorHernandez

What I have done with many containers, is just use a drill. Although I think I might have made the holes too large in them..


----------



## Ludedor24

I melt holes with a soldering iron


----------



## catfishrod69

I prefer the drilled look, imo the melted holes look horrible. I dont use hard plastic containers though. I use soft plastic, and use a drill for the larger containers, and a multi size leather punch for the smaller holes. I then use a straight razor to trim any flash, then heat all the holes.


----------

